# UKBFF FINALS PICS



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

awesome pics as usual mate


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome pics! Ive been so impatient to see these.

Does anyone know which ones the first timers are or any more pics of them?


----------



## eric123uk (Jun 28, 2008)

first timer pic 8 th one down winner steve taylor num 15


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

eric123uk said:


> first timer pic 8 th one down winner steve taylor num 15


Cheers


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Thanks as usual Eric.

How much is the video dvd of the show?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Also borrowed from Hercules power, credit to SH


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have said it before Zack was huge and to make stuarts arms look ordinary just proves the point


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome pics here from Hercules Power:

http://www.herculespower.co.uk/www.herculespower.co.uk/info.php?p=3


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

wow Zack dwarfs stuart and no way deserves a higher placing.

Stuart was good and i would have placed him 3rd but behind Zack and Darren


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he certainly was huge!!!! i can only ever seem to be able to view one pic on herculespower, after that the rest just dont open


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PAULSHEZ said:


> wow Zack dwarfs stuart and no way deserves a higher placing.
> 
> Stuart was good and i would have placed him 3rd but behind Zack and Darren


if you read about the crap that went on because Daz and Zack went into the crowd you will see that both was penalised placings......i had the top 3 as Zack/Daz/stuart the order would depend on what the judges favoured...


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> if you read about the crap that went on because Daz and Zack went into the crowd you will see that both was penalised placings......i had the top 3 as Zack/Daz/stuart the order would depend on what the judges favoured...


I'm gona chain Zack to the stage next year IF he ever decides to compete again!! Can't let something like that so petty ruin his chances again. Poor boy. Don't worry Zack they can't deny you that title any longer, I know with the extra help you'll be getting next year things will be a whole lot different. You know what I'm talking about bro x


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Man I realy hope Zak gets it next year.

They can't ignor his size for much longer.

If he nails his condition, nobody will be able to stop him.


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> if you read about the crap that went on because Daz and Zack went into the crowd you will see that both was penalised placings......i had the top 3 as Zack/Daz/stuart the order would depend on what the judges favoured...


From your observation it would suggest that only Zach was penalised. I have thought that both Zach and Daz were penalised one place, on that basis before the debalce the order was Daz, Alvin, Zack, Stuart. I can't believe Zach would have been penalised from first to fourth.

Like everyone else I'm just summising who knows what was going through the judges heads.

Stuart was in great shape and will I am sure lift the title one day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry where did i say Zack won and was penalised one place?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Fantom said:


> I'm gona chain Zack to the stage next year IF he ever decides to compete again!! Can't let something like that so petty ruin his chances again. Poor boy. Don't worry Zack they can't deny you that title any longer, I know with the extra help you'll be getting next year things will be a whole lot different. You know what I'm talking about bro x


 :lol: Chain him to the stage. Is there a chain big enough for that Freak? :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Beans said:


> Man I realy hope Zak gets it next year.
> 
> They can't ignor his size for much longer.
> 
> If he nails his condition, nobody will be able to stop him.


i have said this for many years, if and i am afraid it is a big if Zack nails it then everyone else is going for 2nd place as no one will touch him


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have said this for many years, if and i am afraid it is a big if Zack nails it then everyone else is going for 2nd place as no one will touch him


Judging from the pics of him this year I couldn't agree more.

The mass Zak carries is scary, if he can get that freaky conditioning then I recon he's next years pro!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Judging from the pics of him this year I couldn't agree more.
> 
> The mass Zak carries is scary, if he can get that freaky conditioning then I recon he's next years pro!


I agree. I do hope he nails it though as we can only imagine (as never seen it to date) how good Zack could look and be if he could nail that condition.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have said this for many years, if and i am afraid it is a big if Zack nails it then everyone else is going for 2nd place as no one will touch him


Very true.

He's in a different league to the other HW's in terms of size, but to see him in someone like Daz's condition, would be scary.


----------

